# ACPI with gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r7

## Treo

Hi,

I have a ShuttleX SB61G2 System (if anyone knows that particular system...). P4 with Hyperthreathing in it... so SMP is on. I tried everything, but it seems that I can't tell my machine to switch off at shutdown now or halt... it just sits there at the end and tells me that I can now turn it off.

In the kernel I have ACPI on (no APM) activated, but that doesn't help.

In my BIOS I can do quite some adjustments... one is the ACPI mode, 1 or 3 I believe (whatever they represent)...

I am pretty new to this (my first "fast" PC in 2 years)... so I don't know much about ACPI... can anyone please give me some recommondations?

Thank you,

Manuel

----------

## Smoke2firE

are you holding down the power button for around 4 secs its a acpi thing try thatalthough at halt it should power down on regular press

----------

## Treo

Hi,

well... no, that is not my problem... pushing the button shuts it down, however I want it to shut down without me doing that... it's nothing major, but a detail I put high value in.

Manuel

----------

## kevmille

I am having a similar problem with the 2.4.22 kernel (vanilla source).  I could get my notebook (Dell Inspiron 8100) to powerdown in 2.4.20-gentoo-r7 with no problem. 

When I try shutdown -hr now, everything shuts down but I do not get a powerdown message.  I then have to press the power button to turn things off.

I am going to check my .config file in my 2.4.20-gentoo-r7 and see how different it is from my 2.4.22 .config file.

----------

## qwkbrnfox

Well, you could try to use a more recent kernel.  The ACPI stuff changes _fast_.  Try the 2.4.22 to see if that works.  If it does, and you want to stick with the 2.4.20-gentoo kernel, you could patch it to upgrade just the ACPI portion.

*Edit*  I guess that kevmille's and my messages crossed in cyberspace.  Like I said, the acpi stuff changes fast, and they sometimes break working implementations.  I still recommend that Treo try a newer kernel.  Make sure that you have the 'processor' component of the acpi enabled!  I won't work if you don't.Last edited by qwkbrnfox on Thu Oct 02, 2003 4:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Smoke2firE

in bsd i noticed a -p switch to the shutdown command but its missing here in good ol linux

----------

## kevmille

 *qwkbrnfox wrote:*   

> Well, you could try to use a more recent kernel.  The ACPI stuff changes _fast_.  Try the 2.4.22 to see if that works.  If it does, and you want to stick with the 2.4.20-gentoo kernel, you could patch it to upgrade just the ACPI portion.
> 
> *Edit*  I guess that kevmille's and my messages crossed in cyberspace.  Like I said, the acpi stuff changes fast, and they sometimes break working implementations.  I still recommend that Treo try a newer kernel.  Make sure that you have the 'processor' component of the acpi enabled!  I won't work if you don't.

 

I just recompiled my kernel with the .config settings from 2.4.20-gentoo-r7 in 2.4.22.  Still have the same problems.  Here is the APM and ACPI that works in 2.4.20 but not in 2.4.22:

```
#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_SYSTRACE is not set

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_APM=m

CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK=y

CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT=y

CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS=y

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y

#

# ACPI Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set
```

Do you see any changes that I should make.  I am getting pretty good at recompiling my kernel now so I do not mind.  I even gave up genkernel.

----------

## kevmille

 *qwkbrnfox wrote:*   

> Are you loading the processor part?  It's compiled as a module, so unless you load it, it won't do much for you!  Offhand, I'm not sure what the module is called, or you could compile it right into the kernel, which is what I do.

 

So if I understand you right:

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

should be changed to this:

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

Right?

(It is strange how my messages are appearing before yours.  This is the second time is has happened in this particular thread.)

----------

## qwkbrnfox

Are you loading the processor part?  It's compiled as a module, so unless you load it, it won't do much for you!  Offhand, I'm not sure what the module is called, or you could compile it right into the kernel, which is what I do.

----------

## kevmille

I checked Google.  Seems this was a big problem with 2.4.21 but it was supposed to have been fixed in 2.4.22 but I still see many experiencing the same problem.  I went back into menuconfig and this time changed all the ACPI settings from Modules to Yes.  I am recompiling my kernel as we speak.  I will let you all know if this works before I sleep tonight.

----------

## kevmille

Still did not work.  I get the normal shutdown but with the missing powerdown.  Here is what I got from my .config:

```
#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_APM=y

CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK=y

CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT=y

CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS=y

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y

#

# ACPI Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_HT_ONLY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_RELAXED_AML=y
```

Should all the APM's be commented out?

----------

## Cottonee

Hi, I am using IBM Thinkpad R32(with latest bios) with kernel 2.4.22 CK2 without any serious problem even ACPI is partly works. But I never managed to made it work under kernel 2.4.20r7  :Confused: . So, I think you better take a chance to try 2.4.22 CK2. This kernel is quit stale and far more better than 2.4.20-r7.  :Surprised: 

----------

## qwkbrnfox

 *kevmille wrote:*   

> Still did not work.  I get the normal shutdown but with the missing powerdown.  Here is what I got from my .config:
> 
> ```
> #
> 
> ...

 

The APM and the ACPI stuff shouldn't be on together.  You choose depending on how the bios is setup.  I would try to make the ACPI active (with processor=y, as you have) without the APM first.  If that doesn't work, turn the ACPI to 'n' and the APM to 'y'.

----------

## kevmille

 *qwkbrnfox wrote:*   

>  *kevmille wrote:*   Still did not work.  I get the normal shutdown but with the missing powerdown.  Here is what I got from my .config:
> 
> ```
> #
> 
> ...

 

Thanks.  That is what I decided to do but I wanted some sleep first.  I checked online, apparently there is a patch that was released on Sept. 16th for the ACPI.  I may try to patch the kernel myself after doing some reading.

----------

## kevmille

 *Cottonee wrote:*   

> Hi, I am using IBM Thinkpad R32(with latest bios) with kernel 2.4.22 CK2 without any serious problem even ACPI is partly works. But I never managed to made it work under kernel 2.4.20r7 . So, I think you better take a chance to try 2.4.22 CK2. This kernel is quit stale and far more better than 2.4.20-r7. 

 

I compiled the 2.4.22-ck2 kernel today.  I love it and it is nice to see my power management icons working again.  Yep, I can see how much battery power I have.  So far it is quite stable.

I still can not get my computer to power down.  I know a patch was released so maybe with the next version of ck-sources will have it.  I do not mind hitting the power button for about 4 seconds to turn my notebook off.

----------

## Treo

Hi,

I don't know what exactly I did (did not recompile since two days ago) but now the poweroff works without any problems... I can't think of anything I have done to achieve this... I didn't change anything in the BIOS either...

This is very strange... when I get the time I'll try to investigate what made it work, for now I am just happy that it does...

Now my only other problem is the KV variable of portage... anyone any idea on that... here is the link to the original post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=92939

Thanks,

Manuel

----------

